# Puerto De Mazarron



## mel_87

Hello, 

I will be moving to puerto de mazarron in the next few months and was wondering if there are many brits there? 

We are looking for long term rental - if anyone knows of any websites or banks or companys to look into, that would be great.

Also, I assume that being a coastal area it will become busy in the summer months july and august, but does anyone know what it's like there in the winter/spring months?

Any advise on living here would be welcome  

Thank you.


----------



## extranjero

mel_87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to puerto de mazarron in the next few months and was wondering if there are many brits there?
> 
> We are looking for long term rental - if anyone knows of any websites or banks or companys to look into, that would be great.
> 
> Also, I assume that being a coastal area it will become busy in the summer months july and august, but does anyone know what it's like there in the winter/spring months?
> 
> Any advise on living here would be welcome
> 
> Thank you.


It's teeming with Brits, mostly around the Bolnuevo and Camposol area, though a lot have holiday flats in the port itself
Winter is very quiet but its nice to walk along the beach and paseo.Lots of restaurants since its massive renovation of the marina.
Just google it and you will be spoilt for choice with sites and estate agents. you should have no trouble finding a long term rental at a good price. All the main banks are within easy reach and the town of Mazarron is only about 6km away with shops etc.P de Mazarron has a new health centre and a bus station is nearby.


----------



## Monkey Hangers

*Mazarron*

Try this site for rentals.

Kyero Mobile

I've heard Camposol is full of British too, which depending on your needs/wants isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## gus-lopez

population is around 35000 which goes up to over 250000 in summer. Mostly in the port, Isla Plana ,La Azohia areas.


----------



## Gilbrook

*Retirement Village with car facilities*

Hi , Meant Care Facilities 

I am looking for a English speaking retirement village with care facilities. Are there any around the Mazarron area. Thanks


----------



## extranjero

Monkey Hangers said:


> Try this site for rentals.
> 
> Kyero Mobile
> 
> I've heard Camposol is full of British too, which depending on your needs/wants isn't necessarily a bad thing.


Camposol has many different Nationalities, British, French, German, Dutch, Chinese and Spanish
Gilbrook- in the 14 years I have lived in this area I have never heard of or seen anything about a reirement village in the vicinity.
I could jokingly say Camposol, as it seemed to be retirees mainly, but now there are many young people.
I've seen adverts for these retirement villages, but they seem to be further south.
One day, some wealthy, enterprising person may build one in this area, very convenient for our ageing population, but at the moment, no.


----------



## Dangelo1059

*Music school*

Hi 
I am looking to move to Mazarron in the near future and would like to set up a school for guitar vocal made easy, for people with time on their hands and would like to take part in the challenge, i will be giving individual lessons and groups.
It will be fun and no pressure,anbody who would be interested get in touch.
thanks 
Dangelo:lalala::lalala::welcome:


----------

